# General Tonic



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

has anyone used aqua care general tonic before?


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

You shouldn't really need any "general tonic" type medications if the water quality in your tank is good and you're not overstocked.


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

bunnygeek said:


> You shouldn't really need any "general tonic" type medications if the water quality in your tank is good and you're not overstocked.


I didn't ask if i needed it i asked if anyone had used it:Wacky:Wacky


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

No, I haven't I do however use a mineral supplement. I started using it for the rabbit snails and found the fish love nibbling on it too, whether they are healthier for it I have no idea it is fantastic for the snails

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PREMIUM-...var=451346023529&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------

